# All lights flashing Tivo Roamio



## rishidhar (Dec 29, 2012)

All of a sudden a power cycle resulted in my 6 month old Roamio to not boot. It shows the "Welcome, loading screen" for a bit and then all of the front lights on the roamio start flashing. I've tried swapping a different drive (assuming I don't need to flash an image) but that doesn't help.

Has anyone else had this issue! Please help.


----------



## rishidhar (Dec 29, 2012)

I also want to add that I'm not sure if I'm using the right power brick. The one I have is 12V 1.0 AMP brick. I've read you need one with 2A. I was recently moving things around and is possible that I'm using a completely incorrect power supply.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Possibly, bingo. Can you locate the original power charger that came with the Roamio?


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

Original is 12V 2amp!


----------



## choco (Nov 3, 2000)

rishidhar said:


> All of a sudden a power cycle resulted in my 6 month old Roamio to not boot. It shows the "Welcome, loading screen" for a bit and then all of the front lights on the roamio start flashing. I've tried swapping a different drive (assuming I don't need to flash an image) but that doesn't help.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue! Please help.


This is also happening to me on a brand new Roamio Basic that I just ordered and received direct from Tivo less than a week ago. Any time I try to restart/power cycle the Roamio, it flashes all lights and gets stuck on the startup screen. If I power it down, wait maybe 15-20 minutes, and then try to start it up again, it usually works. This even happens with all cables disconnected except for power. Once it's running, it works fine. But there's definitely something wrong with it because it can't be restarted normally. This happened from the very 1st day I received the unit and set it up. I'm using all the correct cables and power adapter (right out of the box I received less than a week ago).

Tivo is currently shipping a replacement unit to me, but it's a bit disturbing that this happened, especially right out of the box, and it makes me worry about the long-term reliability of these units. I've also read online about other cases of this happening to various other Tivo models.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Defective units do exist. Hopefully, if the next box is fine, it stays that way.


----------



## choco (Nov 3, 2000)

I wanted to post an update because whenever I read threads like this, I always wonder what happened to the people having issues.

I received a new replacement Roamio Basic yesterday. It runs well and doesn't have the restarting problem out of the box like the other unit. Hopefully, it remains this way for a long time to come.

Before completely unplugging the old unit, I tested it one more time, and this time, it was able to restart normally. I'm not sure what's going on with this unit. It had been running for 10 days without restarting, so maybe that stabilized something, but before that, it had exhibited the problem multiple times (probably 4-5) in a row before I stopped trying to restart it. So I'm still glad to have it replaced.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm glad you replaced it--who knows what could happen with it next week . . . .


----------

